# Midwestern KS(Wichita) MnT's?



## eVilcreations

Well guys, so far I know there are 3 of us on here for sure from Wichita....


Let's start trying to organize a get together or Make 'n Take.

What do you all think?


----------



## hedg12

I'd love to! My availability will be hit and miss, but I definitely want to do something.


----------



## eVilcreations

yeah, the availability thing will get me pretty bad for the next several months....

I would like to get together maybe early summer or late spring if we can work out all the details.


----------

